# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  «ОрЁл…или…не ОРЁЛ» - беспрецедентное SHOW для дам

## Львовна

*«ОрЁл…или…не ОРЁЛ» - беспрецедентное SHOW для дам* 
Игровой блок от дуэта Д.Евочки

[img]http://*********ru/8600550.jpg[/img]

В программе для милых женщин:

- Александр Маршал,  Иван Ургант,  Дмитрий Нагиев. … и другие;

- много секса….  на пляже;

- Накачанный Мулат и  священная купель удовольствия;

-SPA-процедуры со спецэффектами;

-розы, розы, розы;


_… и много других приятных мелочей подарит женщинам  ОРЁЛ… ну… или другая птица счастья._

Премию ведущему  в финале этого игрового блока ГАРАНТИРУЕМ!Честно!


КОЛИЧЕСТВО УЧАСТНИКОВ: добрая половина мужского населения вашего праздника
РЕКВИЗИТ: сто процентов ТАКОЙ у вас есть
ВХОДИТ: музыкальное оформление, очень подробный текстовый файл.


ПРОДОЛЖИТЕЛЬНОСТЬ: 25-30 мин.

СТОИМОСТЬ: 1800


карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

дюймовка (13.02.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (12.02.2016), Ураган (12.02.2016)

----------


## Ураган

Орёл-ЗДОРОВСКАЯ ВЕШИЧКА. А священная купель-Это нечто,гости будут приятно удивлины и в то же время хохот будет стоять не смолкаемый.Пока читала уже представляла реакцию гостей.

----------

Львовна (15.02.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (16.02.2016), Татьянка (15.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

> Орёл-ЗДОРОВСКАЯ ВЕШИЧКА. А священная купель-Это нечто,гости будут приятно удивлины и в то же время хохот будет стоять не смолкаемый.Пока читала уже представляла реакцию гостей.



 Аха... священная купель удовольствий- это даааа.... вызывает у зрителей хохот неудержимый. Проверено :Grin:  Ульяночка, спасибо тебе огромное, что делишься своим мнением. Для нас с Таней это очень важно. Так здорово, когда есть обратная связь :Yes4:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (16.02.2016)

----------


## дюймовка

интерактив-обалденный !!!!!
обзавидовалась на ваше умение   так юморить
ни одной строчки лишней!!
ни слова не выкинуть!!
пока до свадьбы есть неделя-буду  заучивать текст-сымпровизировать лучше НЕВОЗМОЖНО!!!!!
девчёнки- у меня нет слов.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
это не блок-это бомба-причём атомная!

----------

Львовна (16.02.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (16.02.2016), Татьянка (16.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

> интерактив-обалденный !!!!!
> обзавидовалась на ваше умение так юморить
> ни одной строчки лишней!!
> ни слова не выкинуть!!
> пока до свадьбы есть неделя-буду заучивать текст-сымпровизировать лучше НЕВОЗМОЖНО!!!!!
> девчёнки- у меня нет слов.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ой... еще приятности от Нинули  :Oj:  спасибооо!!!!




> это не блок-это бомба-причём атомная!


взрывает- точно :Grin:

----------

дюймовка (16.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> интерактив-обалденный !!!!!
> обзавидовалась на ваше умение   так юморить
> ни одной строчки лишней!!
> ни слова не выкинуть!!
> пока до свадьбы есть неделя-буду  заучивать текст-сымпровизировать лучше НЕВОЗМОЖНО!!!!!
> девчёнки- у меня нет слов.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> это не блок-это бомба-причём атомная!


 :Blush2:   Нинок, не учи сильно...  Этот вариант же корпоративно-юбилейный, а уже готов СВАДЕБНЫЙ. Со специальной песенкой от Жениха Теще... :Aga: вообщем, конкретный такой "прогибчик" от него.  С УНИКАЛЬНЫМ текстом песТни и УНИКАЛЬНОЙ минусовкой. :Grin: 
А за атомную бомбу :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33: ...........................и небольшой сюрпризик...но об этом лично.

----------

дюймовка (18.02.2016), Львовна (16.02.2016), Ураган (10.04.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

Если кого заинтересовал  НОВЫЙ вариант, WELLCOM http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141374

----------

дюймовка (18.02.2016), Львовна (16.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

ВНИМАНИЕ АКЦИЯ


с 14 ФЕВРАЛЯ (МЫ ВАС ЛЮБИМ) по 8 МАРТА

при покупке двух материалов скидка -10 %
при покупке сразу трех материалов скидка -30%

----------


## Львовна

Ульяночка, огромное спасибо за фотоотчет :Yahoo:  
Чувствуется, что королева шоу в восторге :Vah: 

[img]http://*********ru/9314490.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/9370813.jpg[/img]

----------

Татьянка (10.04.2016)

----------


## Ураган

Блок просто бомба,юбилярша была в таком восторге,участники в ударе,гости просто так хохотали,что даже все работающие в кафе повыходили.

----------

Львовна (10.04.2016), Татьянка (10.04.2016)

----------


## Ураган

А мне сюрпризик,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------

Львовна (10.04.2016), Татьянка (10.04.2016)

----------


## Львовна

> А мне сюрпризик,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


сюрпризик отправился в личку :Vishenka 34:

----------

Татьянка (10.04.2016), Ураган (11.04.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> Ульяночка, огромное спасибо за фотоотчет 
> Чувствуется, что королева шоу в восторге


 :Taunt:  какие эмоциональные фотки....и королева не только в восторге, она явно в шоке :Blink:  :Grin: 
Ульяночка, спасибо за фотки. :Tender:

----------

Львовна (11.04.2016), Ураган (11.04.2016)

----------


## Ураган

Да Танюш она была в таком ударе,да и те ,кто её ублажал так сходили с ума,ели останавливались .......

----------

Львовна (11.04.2016)

----------


## леди диана

Дэвчоночки,браво вам за эту затею!!! восторг неописуемый у именинницы!!! Роли очень легкие в исполнении,мои мужчинки сами балдели от себя. Так остальные дамы тоже требовали всех этих радостей))) пришлось стараться моим героям))) Суперски суперская задумка!!! В очередной раз ваши фишки выстрелили на УРА!!!

----------

Львовна (28.04.2016), Татьянка (28.04.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> Дэвчоночки,браво вам за эту затею!!! восторг неописуемый у именинницы!!! Роли очень легкие в исполнении,мои мужчинки сами балдели от себя. Так остальные дамы тоже требовали всех этих радостей))) пришлось стараться моим героям))) Суперски суперская задумка!!! В очередной раз ваши фишки выстрелили на УРА!!!


 :Blush2:  Спасибо Дианочка!!! :Vishenka 33:  Я делала для тещи. ( т.к. юбилеев пока не было) Там же принцип тот же. Кипяток был нереальный!!! :Derisive:  Зятя и парней залюбили и зацеловали.

----------

Львовна (28.04.2016)

----------


## Львовна

....и еще немного фоток от Ульяны- Ураган. Ульяночка, ты реально-ураган))) такая же безбашенная, как и мы :Yahoo: 
[img]http://*********ru/10132414.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/10112958.jpg[/img]
[img]http://*********ru/10101695.jpg[/img]

----------

Ураган (15.06.2016)

----------


## Ураган

Спасибо мои хорошие девули!!!!!Я ПРОСТО ВЛЮБЛЕНА В ЭТОТ БЛОК.

----------

Львовна (15.06.2016)

----------


## Kley

Девчули, Леночка, Танюш, от души посмеялась,пока читала этот блок,мои приставы уржутся точно :Yahoo:  Ура!!!Будет ,чем их удивить!!!!Спасибо вам огромное за ваш искромётный юмор!!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  Вы умочки просто!!!! :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:

----------

Львовна (20.10.2016), Татьянка (11.10.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

:Blink:  Приставы???? Интересно...интересно... :Blush2:  уверена на 200% после этого блока по вашему все неплатильщики будут ездить швободно.  :Grin: Смех делает людей добрее. А тот момент не просто смешной, а "уписывательный" :Taunt:

----------

Львовна (20.10.2016)

----------

